# Comment lire un dvd de photos gravé sur PC?



## garyde (10 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu le dvd de mes photos de vacances qui a été gravé sur un PC et quand je l'insère dans mon macbook pro, il ne se passe rien et quand je vais dans le finder, le nom apparaît mais il est grisé. J'ai essayé d'importer les photos dans iPhoto, mais je n'ai pas réussi. Comment le lire?

Je vous mets la capture d'écran de ce qui apparaît dans mon finder :

Merci de votre aide


----------



## lappartien (10 Mars 2012)

normalement c'est des jpeg gravés sur un cd iso 9600 (si ça n'a pas changé....)
donc lisible sur mac et pc. Sauf si cest pas un pro qui t'as fait ça.
quand tu cliques dessus rien ne se passe et quand tu fais lire les informations (ctrl clic) t'as quoi de marqué en informations?


----------



## garyde (11 Mars 2012)

Ce n'est pas un pro qui l'a fait c'est un ami. Aujourd'hui quand je l'ai rallumé le dcd apparait dans "MacBook Pro de Gary" au contraire de hier sans que je ne touche rien. Je peux voir à l'intérieur le dossier mais il parait vide. Je ne comprend rien!


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Taille du dossier zéro. Le dvd est vide, malgré ce que semblerait indiquer l'autre photo d'écran.


----------



## garyde (11 Mars 2012)

Merci de votre aide.

Le dvd n'est cependant pas vide. C'est en effet ce que j'ai pensé au début, mais mon voisin l'a ouvert sur son PC et les photos sont toutes là.


----------



## lappartien (11 Mars 2012)

il a pu avoir accès à des photos ton voisin? sur son pc?


----------



## garyde (11 Mars 2012)

Oui les photos étaient visibles sous le PC. Il y avait 2 dossiers à l'intérieur (mes photos et celles de mon ami). Elles sont en jpeg. Cependant, sous mac, ces 2 dossiers n'apparaissent pas.


----------



## lappartien (11 Mars 2012)

Il te les envoie par mail.

sans déc...pour moi le cd est trop plein.alors pourquoi sur mac il passe pas????
ce qui m'étonne c'est que ton pote les ouvre une par une ou y a accès une par une.je vois que ça (cd bourré, pas la place de commencer )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------

c'est ti pas les permissions. J'espère que t'as mis tes perms pour dévérouiller evens the cd.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mars 2012)

Sinon ça a été gravé avec un soft exotique, comme cela arrive parfois et c'est lisible uniquement par ce soft. Le mieux est de recommencer.


----------



## lappartien (11 Mars 2012)

exotique, c'est pas le pérou çà dis, c'est çà?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------

nan, sas déc donne nous ce que dit iomega sur les instructions à suivre pour formater ton DDiomega sur mac SVP


----------



## garyde (11 Mars 2012)

Désolé j'ai pas tout compris là. Il n'est pas possible de le lire même en téléchargement un programme parcequ'il est trop plein?

Quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il était peut-être pas finalisé. C'est possible que ce soit ça le problème?


----------



## lappartien (11 Mars 2012)

tention j'suis pas batman mais je pense que oui c'est possible.

MAIS EN REGARDANT LES INFOS SUR TON DD IOMEGA IL EST BIEN SPECIFIE QUE IOMEGA DONNE DES INSTRUCTIONS POUR LE FORMATAGE EN MAC. 
QUELLES SONT CES INSTRUCTIONS PLEASE.
c'est pas le pérou tout de m^meme de nous les dire


----------



## garyde (11 Mars 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> nan, sas déc donne nous ce que dit iomega sur les instructions à suivre pour formater ton DDiomega sur mac SVP



De quoi tu parles?


----------



## lappartien (11 Mars 2012)

doit être précisé dan ston papier mode d'emploi
lis le lien que j'ai joint

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------

merde, le lien:http://go.iomega.com/fr/products/ex...estige-usb-3/?partner=4720#tech_specsItem_tab


----------



## garyde (11 Mars 2012)

Mais je n'ai pas ce disque dur externe. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu m'en parles. Tu veux une info sur mon macbook?

Désolé si je n'ai rien compris, je ne suis pas très doué

Merci de m'aider


----------



## lappartien (11 Mars 2012)

désolé je me suis mélangé pinceaux avec un autre post.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h01 ----------

t'as regardé les permissions ?


----------



## garyde (11 Mars 2012)

alors pour mon post le problème c'est que le disque est trop plein ou qu'il est pas finalisé ou que le logiciel utilisé n'est pas standard?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------

on voit les permissions ou?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h03 ----------

si c'est sous lire les informations, il dit que je n'ai pas d'accès connu (regarde plus haut dans mes captures d'écran, c'est écrit)


----------



## lappartien (11 Mars 2012)

1/ justement n'as tu pas le moyen de changer les permissions en cliquant sur cadenas verouillé?
2/le soft renseigne toi sur quel soft il l'a fait ça mange pas de pain
3/ plus assez de place pour moi c'est possible. ce qui colle pas par contre là c'est que ton pote l'ouvre sur PC

donc on revient à la soluce 1 pb de permissions.(pour l'instant le plus probable)


----------



## garyde (11 Mars 2012)

Justement le cadenas n'est pas là comme quand je clique sur "lire les informations" sur un autre dossier. Je ne peux donc pas déverrouiller tout ça.

Et l'idée de la non finalisation? Plausible ou pas?

Sinon, comme on peut ouvrir sur PC, peut-on télécharger un logiciel qui lise comme sur le PC?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h19 ----------

Pour le logiciel de gravure utilisé, je te redis quand je le saurais


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mars 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> 1/ justement n'as tu pas le moyen de changer les permissions en cliquant sur cadenas verouillé?
> 2/le soft renseigne toi sur quel soft il l'a fait ça mange pas de pain
> 3/ plus assez de place pour moi c'est possible. ce qui colle pas par contre là c'est que ton pote l'ouvre sur PC
> 
> donc on revient à la soluce 1 pb de permissions.(pour l'instant le plus probable)



C'est un DVD gravé, il ne peut rien changer....
DVD ----) poubelle
Recommencer la gravure....


----------



## garyde (11 Mars 2012)

Ok merci peux-tu juste me dire comment faire pour que ça marche s'il regrave pour éviter que ça fasse un de plus à la poubelle?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------

Est-ce le même problème que celui cité dans ce post?
Ca me paraît possible mais je ne comprends pas tout il y a trop de thermes techniques pour moi. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## lappartien (11 Mars 2012)

ll a pas tort. C'est le plus simple. sert à rien de se prendre la tête heu:fectivement c'est un dvd)


----------



## garyde (11 Mars 2012)

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/comment-lire-un-dvd-r-grave-sur-pc-87384.htmloups j'avais oublié le lien
et comment faire pour regraver sans que le problème réapparaisse? Je n'ai pas envie de gaspiller 50 dvd parce que c'est à chaque fois la même erreur^^


----------



## lappartien (11 Mars 2012)

normalement pas de précautions particulières à prendre. Mac dans osx est fait pour reconnaître et lire les fichiers pc.
Je prendrais la sage précaution toutefois de ne pas le bourrer jusqu'à la gueule.
J'aimerais que powerdom confirme, n'étant pas comme lui un accro du mac.

donne-nous quand même le log du copain. (Nero ou autre?)
et le format d'enregistrement me semblerait plus adéquat en iso 9660 si possible ou fat 32 car je crois qu'en iso 96660c'est pour les cds et on est limité en poids.(2go)
bref rien n'est simple, en plus:
http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t28445.html
à lire.


C'est pourquoi dans ce domaine je demande  dans la famille des accros le powerdom. Merci


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> C'est pourquoi dans ce domaine je demande  dans la famille des accros le powerdom. Merci



 

En effet comme dit lappartien, il nous manque de savoir avec quoi est gravé ce DVD. Je ne connais pas trop windows, mais un logiciel comme nero devrait faire l'affaire. Sinon utilisez un DVD rw. Ou une clé USB, on ne connaît pas ici le volume des données à graver.


----------



## garyde (17 Mars 2012)

Rebonjour, j'ai essayé de le regraver depuis un PC avec CD Burner X et je l'ai finalisé. Il est lisible sur PC, sur mon lecteur Blue-Ray, mais toujours pas sur mac. Le dvd est un dvd+R. Je ne comprend pas le problème puisqu'il est lisible sur tout sauf sur mac. Me manque-t-il un logiciel? Mon mac est un macbook pro de 2011. Il devrait être capable de le lire. Y a-t-il une solution à ce problème?


----------



## lappartien (18 Mars 2012)

UDF sur un DVD-R et non +R

voir mon post précédent


----------



## garyde (19 Mars 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide je me suis rendu compte que le nom du dvd avait un point (.) dedans. Je n'avais pas tillé en voyant ton lien avant je ne pensais pas que le point était un caractère trop compliqué pour mac^^
Maintenant ça marche merci beaucoup encore une fois


----------



## lappartien (20 Mars 2012)

content que ça marche, mais en clair t'as voulu dire quoi?


----------

